# Tawteen and Security Clearance (UAE-Abu Dhabi)



## pradz19 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi,

How long does it take to get security clearance in the UAE these days, year 2021?

I've already been waiting for almost a month.

The contract is not even a direct hire, only supply from staffing company.

Thanks in advance.

pradz


----------



## kshinde (Aug 2, 2021)

pradz19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long does it take to get security clearance in the UAE these days, year 2021?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Following this post as I am also sailing in the same boat. I have been waiting for this since May 2021.
One of my colleague who was a contract hire took 3 months. He got his offer in august 2020, visa in october 2020 and pass in nov 2020.
Be patient and keep other options open. 
Anyone recently hired please share your thoughts.
Thanks
kshinde


----------



## pradz19 (Jun 30, 2021)

kshinde said:


> Hi,
> Following this post as I am also sailing in the same boat. I have been waiting for this since May 2021.
> One of my colleague who was a contract hire took 3 months. He got his offer in august 2020, visa in october 2020 and pass in nov 2020.
> Be patient and keep other options open.
> ...


Hi,

I got my Tawteen and Security Clearance in one month. It's worth the wait.

FYI,

pradz19


----------



## Surya STR (Aug 4, 2021)

pradz19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my Tawteen and Security Clearance in one month. It's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


hi. please provide your contact number


----------

